# Custom Cover Design - $85 per cover - Gay/Sci-fi/YA/Romance/Thrillers/



## periewolford (Nov 12, 2013)

Hi, I'm a top-rated freelancer & cover designer. 
Follow me on *Instagram*


















_$85 package includes:_
- *HQ Kindle/eBook cover* (2000x3000 pixels at 300 dpi) 
- *CreateSpace paperback* (PDF at 300 dpi) 
- *Audible cover* (2400x2400 pixels) 
- *3D book rendering* 
- *Promo banners*



















_Want to get a *free mockup?*
Send me an email at *[email protected]*_
_I only request payments *after* the final cover is delivered to the client. Mockups are *free*!_

*Availability:I'M NOT TAKING NEW CLIENTS AT THIS POINT*


















*My client list includes:*
- Noah Harris (Gay fiction author)_I did almost all of his covers._
- Jaylen Florian (Gay Romance)
- A.D. Davies (Action\Thriller author)
- David Beers (Sci-Fi\Thriller author)
- Claire Cullen (Gay Romance)
- Stella Wilkinson (YA/Witchcraft)
- Emmi Lawrence (Gay Romance)
- David Haskell (Sci-Fi)
- Brian Starnes (Sci-Fi)
- Darby Strange (Cozy mysteries)
- Serena Simpson (Gay Erotica)
- Eileen Glass (Gay Romance)
- Malachite Splinters (Drag Romance)
- JJ Hutton (Gay Historical Romance)
- Dallas Savage (Gay Romance)
- Van Argan (Mystery)
- Jacinta Laurenti (Lesbian)
- Isabelle Bastoni (Lesbian)
- Lucy Johanson (Romance author)
- Kumar L (Sci-fi author)
- Meena Jelks (YA author)
- Caroline Gibson (Gay Romance)
- Anita Anderson (Romance)
- Myself - Perie Wolford 





























My own upcoming _WW2_ novel
*THE*
*BURNING*
*LAND*

*Start reading* on my website. You can also check out explicit illustrations here. _Updated regularly!_


















































*CLICK HERE FOR $20 EXCLUSIVE PREMADES**

**
(I will also be posting updates on those down in the comments)









































To claim one of these premades, drop me a line at [email protected]*


----------



## C. Gold (Jun 12, 2017)

I really like your work, especially for the price.


----------



## RRodriguez (Jan 8, 2017)

Your covers are quite nice  Thank you for posting, I'll be sure to keep your services in mind when I'm ready for a book cover.


----------



## Kat_Merikan (Dec 31, 2016)

Gah! So pretty. If only I had a book that needed a cover now!


----------



## Riven (Aug 7, 2016)

It was by a stroke of luck that I saw this thread over the weekend when I was in urgent need of a replacement cover for a book (PNR/gay romance). Just in case anyone is admiring the gorgeous covers on this thread and thinking about ordering one, I'll pass on my experience of working with Perie this week.

He is the third cover designer I've worked with this year. I found him fantastic to work with and very quick to respond to emails. After a short discussion about what I was looking for, he provided me with eleven different mockups via dropbox consisting of a variety of different models, backgrounds, and fonts, with some photoshopping. I was able to choose a particular mockup or mix and match elements from different ones. He then provided me with three high quality versions of the cover, one with an alternative font and one with an additional filter, so I could choose which I preferred.

As someone who's really not visually artistic, having the mockups helped immensely and the whole thing was seamless. I'm delighted with Perie's work and will be ordering more covers from him to complete my current series and probably the next as well.


----------



## Talbot (Jul 14, 2015)

Dang. Very nice.


----------



## periewolford (Nov 12, 2013)

*SOLD!*

A pre-made *$35* template - *Red Sunset*! Only one copy is available, a unique pre-made book cover.
Contact [email protected] to claim this cover.

_The image below is a low-quality mockup. The final version delivered to the client will be HQ (2000x3000 pixels at 300 dpi)_


----------



## periewolford (Nov 12, 2013)

*AVAILABLE!*

A pre-made *$35* template - *Man & A Dragon*! Only one copy is available, a unique pre-made book cover.
Contact [email protected] to claim this cover.

_The image below is a low-quality mockup. The final version delivered to the client will be HQ (2000x3000 pixels at 300 dpi)_


----------



## periewolford (Nov 12, 2013)

*PORTFOLIO UPDATE!*

The cover I did receintly for a sci-fi series *Earth to Centuri*
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B071RYBF3D


----------



## SA_Soule (Sep 8, 2011)

Great designs! Love the "Dragons Sky" cover.

_Best of luck with your new business._


----------



## ShayneRutherford (Mar 24, 2014)

Just wanted to say, I love the Sam Dorsey covers in your signature. They're awesome.


----------



## periewolford (Nov 12, 2013)

*PORTFOLIO UPDATE!*

The cover I did receintly for Claire Cullen (https://www.amazon.com/dp/B075X4ZZKC/).
The interesting idea Claire had is for the men on the cover to have matching constellation tattoes. I really liked working on this one.


----------



## Erratic (May 17, 2014)

Perie did an amazing cover for my quirky fantasy western gay romance!










 Beyond my wildest expectations!! <3 <3 Fast and easy to work with too.


----------



## 77071 (May 15, 2014)

Erratic said:


> Perie did an amazing cover for my quirky fantasy western gay romance!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is fricking amazing and eagle-tacular!


----------



## Erratic (May 17, 2014)

HSh said:


> That is fricking amazing and eagle-tacular!


Yes it is. I have a huge cover crush on it, lol. I just... gaze at it sometimes.


----------



## periewolford (Nov 12, 2013)

*PORTFOLIO UPDATE!*

This is the cover I did this week for Eileen Glass's new gay/western/fantasy book. The first time I was putting together a hippogriff 
That was a lot of fun!

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B076KKJ4N9/


----------



## periewolford (Nov 12, 2013)

*AVAILABLE!*

A pre-made *$35* template - *Guardian Angel*! Only one copy is available, a unique pre-made book cover.
Contact [email protected] to claim this cover.

_The image below is a low-quality mockup. The final version delivered to the client will be HQ (2000x3000 pixels at 300 dpi)_


----------



## periewolford (Nov 12, 2013)

*PORTFOLIO UPDATE!*

The cover I did recently for *Noah Harris*. This is the new heavenly series and the cover for book 2 is ready as well.

https://www.amazon.com//dp/B075WRN97Z/


----------



## periewolford (Nov 12, 2013)

*PORTFOLIO UPDATE!*

I did the Family Secrets series for Noah Harris. Typically I don't like to do covers without faces, but that was author's request for these covers.
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B075JK56MG/

Doing the first cover in this series was a lot of fun. Watch me do it in fast speed.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to Kboards! (And sorry we missed you earlier.  )

You're welcome to promote your relevant business, service, product or website here in the Writers' Cafe!

Now that you have an official thread, you'll want to add your listing to our Yellow Pages Listing, found here:http://www.kboards.com/yp/. The listing is free to KB members and is completely self-service; you can add and edit your listing from the page. More information on our Yellow Pages listing can be found here.

In your thread here, we ask that the same basic rules be followed as we have for authors in the Book Bazaar: you may have this one thread about your service and must post to it rather than start a new thread each time. New threads about the service will be removed. Please bookmark this thread so that you can find it again to post to. *And, you may not make back-to-back posts to the thread within seven days.* If someone responds (such as this post), you may reply but otherwise must wait seven days, thanks! Also note that very short or one/two word posts with no meaningful information, are discouraged and may be deleted at the moderators' discretion.

*Note that members are allowed to provide civil and honest feedback about your service to this thread, and you may respond in a civil manner.* In particular, members may have questions about how the service works, what you get for your money, as well as concerns about whether or not it might violate Amazon ToS.

Disputes between you and clients should be handled off site.

Ann
KBoards Moderator

_(Members: this welcome does *not* constitute an endorsement or vetting of a service by KBoards. Members should do due diligence when considering using a service.)_


----------



## periewolford (Nov 12, 2013)

*AVAILABLE!*

A pre-made *$35* template - *Hot & Wet*! Only one copy is available, a unique pre-made book cover.
Contact [email protected] to claim this cover.

For a full list of available pre-made templates, click here http://periewolford.com/index.php/cover-design/pre-made-gay-book-cover-templates-for-sale

_The final version delivered to the client will be 2000x3000 pixels at 300 dpi_


----------



## EmmiLawrence (Oct 10, 2017)

Just wanted to add my experience with Perie since I hired him back in October for a fun holiday gay romance cover that I ended up liking a whole lot   His communication was quick, friendly and I never had trouble getting a hold of him during the process.

Instead of doing multiple mock-ups, he delivered one that included a huge amount of details from my design brief, managing to get the tone and genre of the book perfectly, which I greatly appreciated. It meant he’d taken the time to read through all the information I’d provided and come up with something to match rather than throwing together a generic cover that could work for a multitude of books within the gay romance genre. I’m not the most visual person so I try to provide a well-rounded brief for designers, yet sometimes they scarcely touch on any of the information. Whereas Perie actually made sure that my cover reflected my story. He was quick to respond with changes when altering details and he also put together banners at dimensions of my request.

I can’t speak about Perie to other genres, but he’s one of the best I’ve used in regards to gay romance and its subgenres. He’s obviously very familiar with and understands what would be attractive to this audience.

I’m incredibly new to posting (been a lurker for years) so I don’t know how to place a larger version of the cover, but it is the last one in my signature (Those Bloody Christmas Elves).


----------



## 77071 (May 15, 2014)

*EmmiLawrence*: that is awesome. And what a cover! I hope it does well for you.


----------



## EmmiLawrence (Oct 10, 2017)

Thanks Hollis! I hope so too.


----------



## Erratic (May 17, 2014)

I asked Perie to re-make my Fox Furry cover, and I think the images speak for themselves. (Guess which one I made... ) I updated the cover a couple days ago and submitted a new AMS ad for the book. With the awful cover I was selling about 1-2 a day and holding a rank of 70k. Right now the book has been at 20k-ish for two days.  This book has been out since April, so I am very glad for this little investment in my backlist. Perie did an amazing job, as you can see, and I had NO idea what I wanted on the cover. I didn't give him any instruction at all, I just asked him to remake it. He's an awesome artist and great to work with.


----------



## periewolford (Nov 12, 2013)

EmmiLawrence said:


> Just wanted to add my experience with Perie since I hired him back in October for a fun holiday gay romance cover that I ended up liking a whole lot  His communication was quick, friendly and I never had trouble getting a hold of him during the process.
> 
> Instead of doing multiple mock-ups, he delivered one that included a huge amount of details from my design brief, managing to get the tone and genre of the book perfectly, which I greatly appreciated. It meant he'd taken the time to read through all the information I'd provided and come up with something to match rather than throwing together a generic cover that could work for a multitude of books within the gay romance genre. I'm not the most visual person so I try to provide a well-rounded brief for designers, yet sometimes they scarcely touch on any of the information. Whereas Perie actually made sure that my cover reflected my story. He was quick to respond with changes when altering details and he also put together banners at dimensions of my request.
> 
> ...


Aww, thanks Emmi! I loved working on that cover. It was a lot of fun. And I always do try to get the sense of the story before I start working. This habit actually goes back to my screenwriting background, where you need to visualize words and see how the script would look on the silver screen. It's the same skill here, picturing how the story would look on a cover (which a lot of my covers look like movie posters, for better or worse )

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0772Y1XN8/


----------



## periewolford (Nov 12, 2013)

Erratic said:


> I asked Perie to re-make my Fox Furry cover, and I think the images speak for themselves. (Guess which one I made... ) I updated the cover a couple days ago and submitted a new AMS ad for the book. With the awful cover I was selling about 1-2 a day and holding a rank of 70k. Right now the book has been at 20k-ish for two days.  This book has been out since April, but I am very glad for this little investment in my backlist. Perie did an amazing job, as you can see, and I had NO idea what I wanted on the cover. I didn't give him any instruction at all, I just asked him to remake it. He's an awesome artist and great to work with.


Thanks for the feedback!  I just love your ideas. They're a little crazy and a lot of fun to work on. I've been asked receintly to do some UF (urban fantasy) covers and I'm beginning to get a better sense of that genre.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B06XQ5M31J/


----------



## davidfoster69 (Nov 11, 2017)

Great work! I love your covers


----------



## periewolford (Nov 12, 2013)

davidfoster69 said:


> Great work! I love your covers


Thanks, David! I've been toying with Photoshop for a decade. Never knew it would become my passion doing book covers. I started with my own books, but doing covers for others is a lot of fun.


----------



## periewolford (Nov 12, 2013)

*SOLD!*

A pre-made *$35* template - *Cowboys*! Only one copy is available, a unique pre-made book cover.
Contact [email protected] to claim this cover.

_The image below is a low-quality mockup. The final version delivered to the client will be HQ (2000x3000 pixels at 300 dpi)_


----------



## periewolford (Nov 12, 2013)

Schedule is open. Accepting mockup requests now.


----------



## periewolford (Nov 12, 2013)

*Portfolio update!*

The cover I did for book 5 in Noah Harris's _Family Secrets_ series. I did all 5 covers in this series (and many more for Noah), but this is the* last one*. I hope he has luck with another designer!

https://www.amazon.com/Carpenters-Revelation-Family-Secrets-Book-ebook/dp/B077CS5DNG/


----------



## lea_owens (Dec 5, 2011)

I love your work. The pre-made templates are a fabulous idea. Bookmarking this for future use.


----------



## periewolford (Nov 12, 2013)

lea_owens said:


> I love your work. The pre-made templates are a fabulous idea. Bookmarking this for future use.


Thanks so much!


----------



## periewolford (Nov 12, 2013)

Portfolio update!

The covers I did for Noah Harris's series with angel protogonist. I like the way cover for book 2 turned out in the end. It was a lot of fun to work on.

I'm no longer working with Noah, so I'm curious to see what his new covers are going to look like


----------



## davidfoster69 (Nov 11, 2017)

Why have you stopped doing covers for Noah Harris? Just curious


----------



## periewolford (Nov 12, 2013)

davidfoster69 said:


> Why have you stopped doing covers for Noah Harris? Just curious


Because he didn't agree that $40 per cover was too cheap. And I didn't want to continue working for that price. I had a lot of fun though doing more than 20 covers for him. I hope he has luck with another designer.


----------



## periewolford (Nov 12, 2013)

Fran Feliz / Cyan Ferne said:


> Wow, these covers are just amazing. You are seriously talented. If and when I can afford some in the not-so-near future, I had a question. Do you do covers for mermen romances with a sweet/chaste heat level, even if it's just a naked torso with an implied tail (preferably blue) from behind? I write mostly asexual romances, so some of those covers would probably be a bit too steamy and leave my books implying a higher heat level. But gosh, they're so pretty. I'm bedazzled just looking at them, haha. Seriously, great work!


Thanks so much for the comment! 

I never did mermen but I sure would love to try!!! Sounds like a lot of fun. I like the challenge. And yes, it can be more sweet and romantic, intead of steamy. But with mermen I guess they'd have to have at least partially naked torsos. Shoot me an email at [email protected] and we can discuss the details


----------



## periewolford (Nov 12, 2013)

*PREMADE EXCLUSIVE ONE-COPY COVERS!*
*Forest of Love still AVAILABLE!*
Roses and Thorns SOLD!


----------



## Jacquie (Aug 19, 2016)

Just wanted to say I bought a pre-made cover from Perie. He got back to me after I contacted him, we sorted out the details and I had the cover within the hour. He was very professional and I'd def purchase from him again.


----------



## periewolford (Nov 12, 2013)

*SOLD!*


----------



## DaveinJapan (Jun 20, 2013)

I just got finished working on a custom cover with Perie and he did a great job. Very prompt, delivered exactly as promised. Would definitely hire him again for sure!










You can see more of his work on "Dark Alignment", including a 3D rendering and banner art, near the top of my website: http://haskellbooks.com

Thanks Perie!

Dave Haskell
https://www.amazon.com/David-Haskell/e/B00DVBCZ5S


----------



## periewolford (Nov 12, 2013)

DaveinJapan said:


> I just got finished working on a custom cover with Perie and he did a great job. Very prompt, delivered exactly as promised. Would definitely hire him again for sure!
> 
> You can see more of his work on "Dark Alignment", including a 3D rendering and banner art, near the top of my website: http://haskellbooks.com
> 
> ...


Thanks, Dave!  I enjoyed working on that cover. I couldn't find the stock photo of a ship that was in the book, so I decided to invent one myself, using crane parts, solar panels, foil texture and some stock spaceship elements. Dave said it ended up looking neat. I think so too


----------



## periewolford (Nov 12, 2013)

*PORTFOLIO UPDATE!*

The cover I did for my vip client A.D.Davies. A book about a group of US military rangers who stumble into a time machine in an abandoned buncker and are returned to the time of WW2. A very interesting project. It was very complex, but a lot of fun

Book on Amazon


----------



## periewolford (Nov 12, 2013)

New premade templates for sale!


----------



## periewolford (Nov 12, 2013)

*PORTFOLIO UPDATE!*

Wonderful River Den series by Claire Cullen. I've done 3 covers for this series and maybe more.
The style changes a bit from book 1 to the later books, and I like how things progress. The _Stolen_ cover was one of my favorites. But there might be another one that should top that.

Get it on Amazon!


----------



## periewolford (Nov 12, 2013)

*PORTFOLIO UPDATE!*

Sometimes I'm asked to pick up the series and do a cover for book 3, or 4, or 5. I have to admit it's a challenge. Because the other artist have already done a rendition of the client's vision and idea, established the style for the series. And that's that designer's thing, not necessarily my style.

I did a cover for book 3 in Van Argan's _A Pari Malik Mystery_ series recently and I went a bit of a different direction with it than the original designer. The client liked my idea and then asked to re-design the first two books as well, to match the third one. This is a common request I find myself getting. So re-design the covers I did.

A Pari Malik Mystery (2 Book Series)


----------



## davidfoster69 (Nov 11, 2017)

I love the River Den series covers. Great job!


----------



## periewolford (Nov 12, 2013)

*PORTFOLIO UPDATE!*

The covers I did for my own _gay erotica_ series Book of Thirteen


----------



## periewolford (Nov 12, 2013)

*PORTFOLIO UPDATE!*

Another book in the River Den series. The first ever threesome that I've done for the cover.


----------



## A. N. Other Author (Oct 11, 2014)

Just wanted to jump in to say Perie is my first stop for covers now. Awesome to work with, and always produces the goods, even when I'm being vague and indecisive


----------



## periewolford (Nov 12, 2013)

New premades available!


----------



## periewolford (Nov 12, 2013)

New premade available!


----------



## 97251 (Jun 22, 2017)

I don't accept the new Forum TOS and refuse to support offensive ads


----------



## periewolford (Nov 12, 2013)

Day Leitao said:


> I don't need any new cover for now, I'm just writing to say that your work is beautiful!
> 
> I really like your typography, the photos you use, and how the couples kind of convey emotion in the pics.
> 
> Thanks for sharing.





Phoenix61 said:


> Hi Peri,
> Just wanted to say that your designs are awesome, prices are very reasonable, seeing as I paid $250 AUD for my last cover, and that I have sent you an email. Hoping that I can get your creative juices flowing with my rather bland title. I may have to seriously consider changing it, but I am stuck on it at the moment. Keep up the good work.
> Joe.


Thanks, guys!  It's so nice of you to say that. I'm always trying to learn new things and perfect my craft. Very excited to see what projects will come my way in the future.


----------



## Elizabeth Barone (May 6, 2013)

These are incredible! I have a f/f romance coming out sometime this year. Bookmarked for sure!


----------



## periewolford (Nov 12, 2013)

Mark Gardner said:


> Oooh! I really like the "Earth to Centauri" cover. That would be perfect for my F/F sci-fi pirate story.


Thanks!  I like this series too.


----------



## JTriptych (Aug 23, 2015)

Very affordable and good quality for prawns like me.  

Do you also do covers for horror?


----------



## periewolford (Nov 12, 2013)

Phoenix61 said:


> Just wanted to add my total satisfaction with Perie on a wonderful cover he designed for me. I haven't figured out how to add an image on this forum yet, so Perie may have to show that one himself if he wants to. Thanks, Perie.


Thanks, Josef! I had a lot of fun doing this cover. The concept of the book is very original. Can't wait until it comes out!



I did another sci-fi cover last week that I wanted to share with you guys. It's a crash site of a spaceship on an alien jungle planet for author _G Ernest Smith_.


----------



## periewolford (Nov 12, 2013)

JTriptych said:


> Very affordable and good quality for prawns like me.
> 
> Do you also do covers for horror?


I don't think that I've done horror before. But I'd sure love to try!


----------



## elalond (May 11, 2011)

They are wonderful.


----------



## periewolford (Nov 12, 2013)

_*Exclusive & new premades!*_


----------



## periewolford (Nov 12, 2013)

New sci-fi premade cover!


----------



## periewolford (Nov 12, 2013)

*PORTFOLIO UPDATE!*

Some _lesbian romance_ covers I did for Jacinta Laurenti.


----------



## Evenstar (Jan 26, 2013)

Just dropping into the thread to say that Perie just started working on a YA series for me that was totally last minute and he made all my changes super fast! Thanks Perie.

I haven't loaded the book covers anywhere yet but here is the banner he did to go with book one that I'm using as a teaser on my website.


----------



## periewolford (Nov 12, 2013)

A 5th book in the _River Den series_ by *Claire Cullen*. I did all covers in this series and this one is my fav out of the bunch!


----------



## periewolford (Nov 12, 2013)

The covers I did recently for Stella Wilkinson's young witch series. The magic is definitely growing on me


----------



## periewolford (Nov 12, 2013)

*Portfolio update!*

Colbie Dunbar series. These covers were composed of my various premades, which I adapted several of them to look the part.


----------



## periewolford (Nov 12, 2013)

*New gay premade available!*

*SOLD!*


----------



## periewolford (Nov 12, 2013)

*PORTFOLIO UPDATE:*

The covers I did receintly for A D Davies. These are all thrillers with moody gloomy covers that I really like.


----------



## periewolford (Nov 12, 2013)

Guys, I have time on my schedule the last week of July and August is partially open. Shoot me an email at _[email protected]_ if you want to get a *free* mockup for your next book cover.


----------



## periewolford (Nov 12, 2013)

F. Feliz said:


> By the way, I still haven't forgotten about you from a half-year ago, the merman writer, and I now can afford a smaller package, thanks to my new job. However, my issue is that I don't usually write novels, mostly novelettes and novellas, and I'm trying to decide whether it's practical to spend a high amount on a book length that may or may not sell well. I'm also debating whether to keep both my pen names (YA/NA contemporary and merfolk fantasy) or merge them for convenience, even though the genres are so drastically different. I'm not known yet, so I still have time to decide before I establish a permanent presence. But I'd also hate to buy a cover and be stuck with whatever pen name it has, which is why I'm debating hard here to stick to my decision, lol. I'll still contact you when I finally have something official. Website traffic is slow for me because I don't have anything but a few short stories posted there, and most readers here probably want actual published books (and justifiably so). Nevertheless, beautiful covers as always, and it's great to know you actually do non-romance stuff like the latest you just posted. Keep it up!


A lot of authors change pen names after the cover is done. I have had multiple clients who wanted me to change their name on the cover after the work was done. Usually I charge extra $10 for any changes, but if there's not a lot of work involved, I often do these things for free.

As to pricing, I charge $85 for the first cover in the series. Then I can bump the price down to $60 for the subsequent covers, depending on how much work is involved. I released novelettes myself, and some of those shorter books weren't as successful. So I know there's a risk to spend too much on the cover and not get your money's worth. It's a choice every author makes for themselves. One of my romance short novels only made like $50 a year on Kindle, but it's my bestselling one on Audible. So you just gotta find ways to make it work, and sometimes it does.

Thanks for the compliments! I do a lot of genres. I started with romance/erotica and sci-fi. Now I also venture into thrillers, cozy mysteries, YA witchcraft covers and more. It's fun to step away from romance every now and again


----------



## periewolford (Nov 12, 2013)

The cover I did for my own upcoming book.


----------



## periewolford (Nov 12, 2013)

New YA covers with silhouettes for Olga Gibbs


----------



## periewolford (Nov 12, 2013)

*Portfolio update!*

The covers I did receintly for Claire Cullen, Genna Donaghy and Serena Simpson.


----------



## periewolford (Nov 12, 2013)

Portfolio update!


----------



## periewolford (Nov 12, 2013)

Hi guys, I have some spots for the month of _October_ *open* in my schedule. So if anyone wants to get free mockups for their book covers, just shoot me an email at _[email protected]_ and I'll schedule you.


----------



## periewolford (Nov 12, 2013)

*PORTFOLIO UPDATE!*

One of the covers I did for *Claire Cullen*'s new series. These are interesting to work on because each cover has a guy tangled in something  Stay tuned for more


----------



## periewolford (Nov 12, 2013)

*PORTFOLIO UPDATE!*


----------



## periewolford (Nov 12, 2013)

The cover I did for one of my own books. You can read this short graphic novel free on Wattpad! Happy holidays!


----------



## periewolford (Nov 12, 2013)

*PORTFOLIO UPDATE!*

The 4rth cover in the _Briar Wood Pack_ series by Claire Cullen.


----------



## periewolford (Nov 12, 2013)

New *$30* premade cover. Drop me an email at _[email protected]_ to claim this one.


----------



## periewolford (Nov 12, 2013)

*PORTFOLIO UPDATE!*


----------



## CarolineGibson (Nov 5, 2018)

Another vote for Perie! Very fast and friendly, gave me some great concepts to work with and got the final polished version without any problems - recommended!


----------



## periewolford (Nov 12, 2013)

CarolineGibson said:


> Another vote for Perie! Very fast and friendly, gave me some great concepts to work with and got the final polished version without any problems - recommended!


Thanks so much for the feedback! 

Guys, I'm booking mockup requests for May 2019. Shoot me an email at [email protected]


----------



## periewolford (Nov 12, 2013)

May 13 - 31 2019 OPEN FOR REQUESTS


----------



## periewolford (Nov 12, 2013)

Some new covers!


----------



## periewolford (Nov 12, 2013)

Up!


----------



## Nick G (Sep 21, 2018)

All your covers are wonderful, but "Stay Close to Me" is so good!

I've had a hard time finding a good variety of m/m couple photos from stock sites. If I'm right about your cover, and those are two separate photos you turned into a composite couple, that is truly seamless work.


----------



## periewolford (Nov 12, 2013)

Nick Griffin said:


> All your covers are wonderful, but "Stay Close to Me" is so good!
> 
> I've had a hard time finding a good variety of m/m couple photos from stock sites. If I'm right about your cover, and those are two separate photos you turned into a composite couple, that is truly seamless work.


Thanks!  Yes, those are two different stock photos. One of them came in a slightly better quality, so it's less seamless than I'd want it to be, but I think it works


----------



## periewolford (Nov 12, 2013)

Up!


----------



## DJCowdall (Apr 1, 2019)

Well I have worked with Perie for my new novel, which I believe was a change in style for him. I'm very impressed with the cover, I think it stands out so well, and I could tell straight away that he took time to figure out what I needed based on my suggestions. Communication was always positive and quick, so no messing around, and the overall finished quality of the Kindle and paperback covers were first class.

I am definitely going to work with Perie again, as he is great at what he does, and a really nice person.

Thank you Perie!


----------



## chumlychums (Apr 3, 2019)

This is a damn good deal. I will be knocking on your door soon.


----------



## periewolford (Nov 12, 2013)

DJCowdall said:


> Well I have worked with Perie for my new novel, which I believe was a change in style for him. I'm very impressed with the cover, I think it stands out so well, and I could tell straight away that he took time to figure out what I needed based on my suggestions. Communication was always positive and quick, so no messing around, and the overall finished quality of the Kindle and paperback covers were first class.
> 
> I am definitely going to work with Perie again, as he is great at what he does, and a really nice person.
> 
> Thank you Perie!


Thanks! I loved working on this project. It turned out well!


----------



## periewolford (Nov 12, 2013)

chumlychums said:


> This is a damn good deal. I will be knocking on your door soon.


Thanks! Mockup requests are open for June 2019.


----------



## periewolford (Nov 12, 2013)

*Portfolio updates!*


----------



## Blerg et al. (Mar 27, 2015)

Perie can do fantasy!

I had a hunch before I hired him, but this new cover confirms it!

Absolutely gorgeous. I hope he'll post it here so you can see. Fastest turnaround I've had on a design project. Not only did it exceed my expectations, but it came out better than the idea in my head. If I had the budget today, I'd do the whole series in advance. Hire Perie while you can, because once the 50k crowd takes notice we're not gonna be able to afford him.


----------



## periewolford (Nov 12, 2013)

Blerg et al. said:


> Perie can do fantasy!
> 
> I had a hunch before I hired him, but this new cover confirms it!
> 
> Absolutely gorgeous. I hope he'll post it here so you can see. Fastest turnaround I've had on a design project. Not only did it exceed my expectations, but it came out better than the idea in my head. If I had the budget today, I'd do the whole series in advance. Hire Perie while you can, because once the 50k crowd takes notice we're not gonna be able to afford him.


Aww, thanks Dustin!  I loved working on this project! The typography on the title consists of several different fonts. Once I had the title pinned down, the rest came together quickly.


----------



## periewolford (Nov 12, 2013)

Up!


----------



## Eden Winters (Jul 12, 2019)

I am so glad I found this site, and Perie, who created the perfect cover for my sci-fi!


----------



## periewolford (Nov 12, 2013)

Up!


----------



## periewolford (Nov 12, 2013)

Up!


----------

